# Church denominations tht do not celebrate christmas or easter



## humility1990 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Church denominations that do not celebrate christmas or easter*

Does anyone know any church denominations ( not including the SDA) that does not celebrate christmas or easter?


----------



## nappyeditor (Dec 10, 2011)

My mom grew up Pentecostal and they did not celebrate any holidays.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jehovah's Witnesses
they do have a memorial service for the passover.  but i would not call it celebrating


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 10, 2011)

Jehovah's witness is a denomination? Hmm


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 10, 2011)

Some Hebrew Christians don't or Messianic Jews. Maybe for "peace sake", with other family members. From what I've heard from friends.


----------



## Crystal22 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pentecostal Holiness.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 10, 2011)

Im non-denomination  and my church we dont celebrate either..Not because its a church thing, but because of its pagan origins


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know some Christian denominations didn't celebrate those holidays. I just assumed they taught the true meaning behind them instead of the materialistic version. 

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 11, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Im non-denomination  and my church we dont celebrate either..Not because its a church thing, but because of its pagan origins


That's interesting.  Alicialynn86, how does your church handle other events like weddings? I ask because the typical wedding ceremony in the western culture is full of pagan origins as well (white dress, bridesmaids, etc.).


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 11, 2011)

I was raised Pentecostal and we acknowledged but did not celebrate.  The big celebration was Pentecost.

I currently go to a non-denominational church that is much like my former Pentecostal, and they do not celebrate any holidays.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Dec 12, 2011)

We dont celebrate "major" holidays either due to the pagan origins.  We do acknowledge Mothers day, Thanksgiving, New years


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

TraciChanel 
I am aware of the origins behind weddings rituals.We dont control anyone's actions, if they want to do a wedding, they can. But the standard has been set. 

Christmas is different. Christmas started off as pagan idol worship with the sun and the moon , which was hundreds of years before Christ even came. then MAN came and stuck Christ name on it, thats of form of blapshemy because they put Christ name on something that never had anything to do. The Roman church put begin to mix with the practices of the pagan people, they started introducing them into the church. The bible never says Christ was born on Dec 25. Thats something that man has made. Christmas is centered around lies..ex..Santa Claus? Million of parents lie to their children about a man that does not exist, when the bible says ALL liars will have the part in the lake of fire.Could something that is centered around so much pagan ways, lying, etc because of God really> Trust me, if this was something of God, the world wouldnt have anything to do it....lol.... Even jeremiah 10 speaks of the Xmas tree.People go into debt, commit suicide, kill and steal to buy gifts for people and this is suppose to be about Christ..we should celebrate Christ every day of our lives by living holy.The apostles and the disciples never celebrated Christ birth, so I wont either..I can go on and on about this but I will stop now


But back to the wedding thing...A wedding rituals such as wedding gowns, bridemaids dresses etc was never something that had Christ name on it. Even today, its the same way...you have athiests that practice these wedding rituals..But the wedding itself is fine...thats the first place Jesus did a miracle..to each its own I guess. I wont have it in my wedding..


and Traci, FYI, i elaborated in this, just incase anyone wanted to know why i didnt celebrate.. I wasnt hounding on you, I wanted to do it in all one post..




TraciChanel said:


> That's interesting.  @Alicialynn86, how does your church handle other events like weddings? I ask because the typical wedding ceremony in the western culture is full of pagan origins as well (white dress, bridesmaids, etc.).


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 12, 2011)

.........................


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 12, 2011)

LittleGoldenLamb
I know right! Like you breaking a scripture or commandment...but when you tell them about fornication or adultery...you are judging them..... 



LittleGoldenLamb said:


> It's annoying to have other Christians tell me how "not Christian" I am being for not engaging in pagan traditions.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 12, 2011)

Browndilocks said:


> I was raised Pentecostal and we acknowledged but did not celebrate.  *The big celebration was Pentecost.
> *
> I currently go to a non-denominational church that is much like my former Pentecostal, and they do not celebrate any holidays.



I hadn't realized that.  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 12, 2011)

.................................................................................


----------



## HoneyLove (Dec 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86, do you know where I can read more on the wedding rituals?


----------



## aribell (Dec 19, 2011)

I honestly don't think Jesus cares one whit about any of this.  It is something that religious people argue amongst themselves about.  I can easily imagine a scene in the Gospels with the Pharisees saying, "Lord, such and such a group believes that you ought to celebrate this holiday, but another group says it is wrong.  What do you say?"  And usually His answer was "other".

Honor the day unto the Lord or don't honor the day unto the Lord--just honor the Lord.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 19, 2011)

Im pretty sure that God doesnt want us to be involved in any pagan holidays....




nicola.kirwan said:


> I honestly don't think Jesus cares one whit about any of this. It is something that religious people argue amongst themselves about. I can easily imagine a scene in the Gospels with the Pharisees saying, "Lord, such and such a group believes that you ought to celebrate this holiday, but another group says it is wrong. What do you say?" And usually His answer was "other".
> 
> Honor the day unto the Lord or don't honor the day unto the Lord--just honor the Lord.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 19, 2011)

naturalallure

http://www.pibweddings.com/traditionsorigins.html

This is one website..but you can always google it..



naturalallure said:


> @Alicialynn86, do you know where I can read more on the wedding rituals?


----------



## HoneyLove (Dec 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> @naturalallure
> 
> http://www.pibweddings.com/traditionsorigins.html
> 
> This is one website..but you can always google it..


 
I should have clarified, more on the wedding rituals of what an original wedding may have been like.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rituals as in what?




naturalallure said:


> I should have clarified, more on the wedding rituals of what an original wedding may have been like.


----------



## Qualitee (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm Pentecostal and I celebrate and will continue to do so


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 19, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I honestly don't think Jesus cares one whit about any of this.  It is something that religious people argue amongst themselves about.  I can easily imagine a scene in the Gospels with the Pharisees saying, "Lord, such and such a group believes that you ought to celebrate this holiday, but another group says it is wrong.
> 
> *"Lord, what do you say?"
> 
> ...



nicola.kirwan  Thank you for such a beautiful response. 

... As unto the Lord,  either way and be at Peace with one another.   Put the 'arguement' at rest.   

As unto the Lord, either way... 

As unto the Lord, either way ... 

As unto the Lord, either way ... 

*Either way...*

As unto the Lord 

In 'MY' House, "Jesus is always the Reason for the Season... :heart2:

We celebrate the 'Gift' of His birth...  

_For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counseller, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, *The Prince of Peace*.   

... Isaiah 9:6 _

God has ordained 'Peace' for us... through His birth, His life here on earth, and his death on the Cross.   Let there be no more dissention over this matter.


----------



## HoneyLove (Dec 21, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Rituals as in what?


 
Nevermind.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 21, 2011)

Doesn't intention count for something? If people are truly worshipping on Christmas/Easter than why should it matter if the rest of the world only sees Santa Clause and bunnies? That's not what you're worshipping.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## lilanie (Dec 23, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U - good point...

Here's my take... Me/mi madre summed it up this way - there will be someone initially attracted by Gifts/bunnies and there will be some that will feel "this is fake to me, let me see what the real story is" and they will read the Gospel of Luke and the Gospel of Matthew and get the real deal and give their lives to Christ.

So, yeah the bunnies, pink m&ms and black fridays bug me, but I tune them out for the fact that someone, somewhere accepts Jesus Christ as their Lord and Saviour...


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 28, 2011)

Celebrating Him should be an everyday thing, not when the world says, "It is OK to go overboard about Jesus at this time. Oh, and here is some time off. Have fun!" This is the realization myself and people close to me came to after He guided us away from the holidays.


----------



## Laela (Dec 28, 2011)

It does....  

I celebrate in and out of "season".... 




BEAUTYU2U said:


> *Doesn't intention count for something?* If people are truly worshipping on Christmas/Easter than why should it matter if the rest of the world only sees Santa Clause and bunnies? That's not what you're worshipping.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 28, 2011)

i have no problem sharing time with family and friends on the day. i don't believe in Thanksgiving, its roots are also very problematic, but on a day when everyone has off i like to enjoy my family. i'm officially over the gift aspect and would be fine going to a church that didn't celebrate Christmas. I'd more than likely use the opportunity to have folks donate to a charity of my choice if they felt compelled to give me a gift. 

I do plan if and when I have children to teach them about its roots and celebrate the season differently than how I was raised.


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 28, 2011)

..............................


----------



## humility1990 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just want to please God. God is a God of love and He is capable of great wrath. The bible reveals so much about God's character. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever(Hebrews 13:8). So that is why I no longer celebrate easter(ishtar) and christmas (saturnalia). After all it says "But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it"(Matthew 7:14).


----------



## lilanie (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

As, I reflected on the 25th ~ I was just super excited to read/know more about Christ's birth, just as in late march I rewatch _The Passion of The Christ_ to make His sacrifice hit home.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 29, 2011)

LittleGoldenLamb 
This is it!!!..Good intentions dont make things right..Just because we feel its good dont make it God.If people would only research this holidays they would see how much of it is pagan. People say "I feel, i think, I believe"...but what does the word say...?




LittleGoldenLamb said:


> I gave this more thought, post-holiday season.
> 
> *I think the issue of "intention" still skirts around offering up "strange incense".*
> 
> ...


----------



## RaeShouna (Dec 29, 2011)

I love Christmas.Period. yes I am Christian and yes I do know that it was originally a pagan holiday but I also know that the reason it was created was so that the Christians of the day could have a way of celebrating Christ. 

Think of it as competing for the souls for those that did not know Christ. The pagans were used to celebrating the end of the year so the church decided to have them learn about Christ and celebrate him instead of false idols. Now don't get me wrong before long the then church turned it into something else and made about power(read up on the early Catholic popes and many of their bad choices). But if you choose not to celebrate it I don't knock it. 

I have some family members who are Jehovah's Witnesses(not a denomination by the way) but I don't truly believe they know why they don't celebrate it...at least what they've told me doesn't sit right. And by they I mean my family members.

I love Christmas because Its the one time when, in my experience everyone around me seems to be on one accord....and I love the gift giving part because we give out of love and not "I guess I have to because it's Christmas"...also we give gifts all year but the whole family is together that day so its extra special. And after I was saved the feeling grew stronger because the pure joy of thanksgiving for the one who was born to die for me and my sins.

I was raised learning about Christ first on Christmas then Santa Clause and then gifts.


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 29, 2011)

..........................


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2011)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Wow, I didn't know some Christian denominations didn't celebrate those holidays. I just assumed they taught the true meaning behind them instead of the materialistic version.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670



BEAUTYU2U, I'm glad you posted this...

There was a post in another thread (in the OT forum) regarding Black Friday.  Apparently a man suffered a heart attack while in Walmart and it was _'reported'_ that people continued about their way, stepping over and/or bypassing the man as he laid on the floor in distress, in dire need of help.    

A poster said the following: _"I'm assuming that since the people were Christmas shopping that these were Christians who were shopping and who bypassed and stepped over this man."       _

Of course my response to this was  ? ? ?  And _a few other paragraphs_.  

She later posted that she was a Christian...  ( I need a gif for my 'wordless' response which followed).  

Well, your post, unlike hers, makes sense in the sense that yes, there are 'a great number' of Christians who celebrate Christmas who do indeed teach that Jesus is the Reason for the Season.   Within my family and in my Church and many, many, Many other Churches, we honour and celebrate the gift of the birth of Christ and Christmas means nothing less than that.   

Pagans did not and do not celebrate Jesus, we do.  

For the Christians who do not celebrate the holidays, their reasons are valid and I respect them and honour their life as they live it for the Lord Jesus Christ.     It's not worth a division of our love for one another which still remains; nor our main focus which is Jesus and bringing others to Him.  

Thanks again for your post... "Happy New Year" to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 29, 2011)

Taken from another Christian Forum/Fr. Richard Simon:

I think it's really important for people to know this. It's a very, VERY common perception that Christmas (dec 25th) was originally a pagan holiday that was "baptized". Others put it this way, Christmas hijacked or "over-wrote" an existing pagan celebration. That's nice...which one? There are only three contenders: Winter Solstice, Saturnalia, or Sol Invictus.

Winter Solstice is actually December 21/22nd. The ancient peoples knew this, and would have never made the mistake of celebrating it 3 or 4 days too late. In fact, the movement of the stars, sun, moon, and other heavenly bodies were watched so closely that it is amazing how accurately the astronomers of the time knew what they did with the little technology they had. They knew the times of the solstices and equinoxes with alarming accuracy. Christmas did not replace the Winter Solstice.

Saturnalia was a feast day that was originally celebrated on Dec 17th. Eventually it because so popular that it was celebrated for several days, with feasting and merrymaking going on and on. However, even at the height of its popularity (and its longest duration) it wrapped things up on Dec 23rd. Christmas did not overlap with this holiday.

Sol Invictus was indeed celebrated on Dec 25th! It is the feast of the Undying Sun. However, the cult that started this celebration did not form until 274AD, and was not popular until years after that. Christmas was already being celebrated in several areas on Dec 25th by that time...so this holiday was not over-written to create a new Christian one.

Well...why Dec 25th then, if its not baptizing an existing pagan holiday?
In ancient times, there was kind of a superstitious belief that a great leader or prophet dies on the exact same day that he is conceived. If Christ died on Good Friday, then in many people's minds at the time he must have been conceived on that day as well. Christmas is approximately 9 months after that.

We can't know for sure the exact day that Christ was born on...and the ancient Christians didn't know either...but we should still know that Christmas (Dec 25th) was never a pagan Roman holiday of any sort. It is indeed an original Christian holiday. Sure, there are many other major winter festivals around this time, in many cultures...but the same is true for every season.

It's really fascinating!
Now, go tell someone else...because it seems to be "common knowledge" that Christmas was once pagan.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 29, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Taken from another Christian Forum/Fr. Richard Simon:
> 
> I think it's really important for people to know this. It's a very, VERY common perception that Christmas (dec 25th) was originally a pagan holiday that was "baptized". Others put it this way, Christmas hijacked or "over-wrote" an existing pagan celebration. That's nice...which one? There are only three contenders: Winter Solstice, Saturnalia, or Sol Invictus.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this information regarding Christmas.

I always ponder upon this scripture when I read what other people say about Christmas:

_"Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or *in respect of an holy day*, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days: Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ."  _ Colossians 2: 16 & 17

To me...Christmas is a Holy Day on my calendar and if that happens to be on December 25th, than I celebrate the birth of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.  I can believe that no matter what day it would fall on, people would have something negative to say about His birth because that's just what people do around the world regarding Jesus.

As long as I am worshiping my Lord and Savior on that day and every other day that God gives me, I KNOW that God, Our Father, is pleased with me and there are many others who believe as I do and God, Our Father, is pleased with them as well.

May the Lord bless His Word!

N&W


----------



## xcuzememiss (Dec 29, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Taken from another Christian Forum/Fr. Richard Simon:
> 
> I think it's really important for people to know this. It's a very, VERY common perception that Christmas (dec 25th) was originally a pagan holiday that was "baptized". Others put it this way, Christmas hijacked or "over-wrote" an existing pagan celebration. That's nice...which one? There are only three contenders: Winter Solstice, Saturnalia, or Sol Invictus.
> 
> ...


 Interesting!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2011)

xcuzememiss said:


> Interesting!



xcuzememiss ...


Excuse me miss....

I've having a 'iightbulb' moment   

I just 'got' your screen name.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Dec 30, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> xcuzememiss ...
> 
> 
> Excuse me miss....
> ...



LOL... thats cute !!! My name kind of throws people off sometimes!


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok, so this is the way I've always looked at Christmas and Easter.

Christmas - although, December 25 is not the actual day that Jesus was born, it's celebrated on that day for a reason.  The reason is to honor and celebrate the birth of Christ, point blank, no other reason.  We don't have to put up a tree, decorate the house, sing carols, give gifts or anything like that because if you are in Christ, then you know what the day truly represents.  

Easter - Easter has been known to be in April or even sometimes in March.  Again, it's the day that we recognize and celebrate the resurrection of Christ.  In fact, in my church, we call it Resurrection Sunday, instead of Easter.  

Both Holidays, although both related to Christ, has been if anything commericalized and it's not a surprise there because anything that is related to Christ, Satan hates with a passion so of course, he's going to try to corrupt it.  I personally both enjoy and dislike this time of year.  I enjoy it because of the celebration of the birth of Christ.  I dislike it because, from Black Friday up until Christmas Day and even up until New Years bring out some crazies.  (and I hate crowds)  

Anyhoo, who cares how the world celebrates those two holidays?  The important thing is to know what it truly represents.  The birthday celebration of Christ leads to the celebration of his death, burial, and resurrection and what this gospel represents.  

Even if Christmas or Easter wasn't on the calendar, it's still going to be represented and celebrated by the word of God because that is what makes these 2 events true.  Even if I never in life receive another earthly gift, I'm cool with that.  I've already received the best gift ever, which is salvation and eternal life through Jesus Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Taken from another Christian Forum/Fr. Richard Simon:
> 
> I think it's really important for people to know this. It's a very, VERY common perception that Christmas (dec 25th) was originally a pagan holiday that was "baptized". Others put it this way, Christmas hijacked or "over-wrote" an existing pagan celebration. That's nice...which one? There are only three contenders: Winter Solstice, Saturnalia, or Sol Invictus.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing this.   I know that when my family and Church celebrates Christmas, it's beyond 'good intentions' and far beyond the world's materialism.

It is the 'Mass of Christ'... a Holy Celebration of His birth.  His Birth and Resurrection were honoured and celebrated in the Bible.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 30, 2011)

Good discussion in this thread. I celebrate the birth of Christ and His Resurrection is Life. This is everyday life for those that are walking with Him. Your transformed/changing life, is the mark of His birth and Resurrection.

He is the Ressurrection and the Life. He came to seek and to save that which was lost. He came to destroy the works of the devil.

I just have issues with Christians that teach their children about the birth of Christ and tell them about Santa too. I don't get how people don't see that tellling your kids that Santa is coming to town, is okay. You are lying to them. And the easter bunny is another distraction. *Do you see the pattern?*


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Good discussion in this thread. I celebrate the birth of Christ and His Resurrection is Life. This is everyday life for those that are walking with Him. Your transformed/changing life, is the mark of His birth and Resurrection.
> 
> He is the Ressurrection and the Life. He came to seek and to save that which was lost. He came to destroy the works of the devil.
> 
> ...


*

It's total confusion  

I think some parents actually 'still' believe in Santa and the Easter Bunny.   In other words, they still have a 'fairytale' mentality.*


----------



## dicapr (Dec 30, 2011)

The United Church of God does not celebrate any man made holidays.  Their main reason is that God outlined in his word what holidays we are to celebrate.  They preach that biblical holidays are deeply symbolic representing events that have occured and will occured and are part of the plan of God.  I am not UCG but I have attended their church on occation for the last year or so.  (I celebrate Christmas-most SDA do, and hearing the resurrection story during Easter with no formal celebration-also SDA tradition).


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 30, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> Taken from another Christian Forum/Fr. Richard Simon:
> 
> I think it's really important for people to know this. It's a very, VERY common perception that Christmas (dec 25th) was originally a pagan holiday that was "baptized". Others put it this way, Christmas hijacked or "over-wrote" an existing pagan celebration. That's nice...which one? There are only three contenders: Winter Solstice, Saturnalia, or Sol Invictus.
> 
> ...



I believe the holiday you're looking for is Yule. As in "make the Yule tide gay" and "Yule log". 

This is like...thee most interesting thread like...ever.  

Post faster. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 31, 2011)

Bump.  

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Rsgal (Jan 1, 2012)

The Church of Christ doesn't celebrate christmas or easter.  They don't play any instruments while singing in church. 
They believe that theirs is the church that Christ formed and usually refer to it as the "'Lord's Church" or something of the sort
(I'm not of this denomination.)


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 1, 2012)

Rsgal, have you ever been? Does it sound like southern gospel? Or like Lutheran/Catholic?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Rsgal (Jan 2, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> Rsgal, have you ever been? Does it sound like southern gospel? Or like Lutheran/Catholic?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



JeterCrazed: No, I've never been to their worship. A good friend of mine got baptised into it a year ago and that's how I know a bit about it. I feel that they claim to be the perfect ones and the rest of us are heathens who will go to hell because we are in denominations that have "doctrines governed by men", our leaders are called reverends and bishops, yet no where in the bible does it say that Jesus appointed bishops and reverends.  My friend acually once posted on FB that Joel Olsteen will go to hell because he is not a true follower of Jesus and doesn't preach what is true..

ETA: they only sing acapella in church and have elders as leaders


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 2, 2012)

Rsgal oh no. Don't be messing wit Joel  

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## divya (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a number of Christian branches that do not celebrate Christmas or Easter, likely more than we can list since there are thousands of us. 



dicapr said:


> The United Church of God does not celebrate any man made holidays.  Their main reason is that God outlined in his word what holidays we are to celebrate.  They preach that biblical holidays are deeply symbolic representing events that have occured and will occured and are part of the plan of God.  I am not UCG but I have attended their church on occation for the last year or so.  (I celebrate Christmas-most SDA do, and hearing the resurrection story during Easter with no formal celebration-also SDA tradition).



Yes, the SDA general conference does not recognize Christmas or Easter as Biblical holidays but leaves the issue to individuals. SDAs are likely split equally when it comes to celebration of either, especially taking into consideration those outside of North America & Europe. It seems as though this is the counsel on Easter (and Christmas)...



> Under such circumstances Easter and its surrounding events can lend themselves to evangelistic outreach without, however, assigning any special religious meaning to the day itself. Wherever there is opportunity to advance the message of Christ without compromising biblical truth, the "wise as serpents, harmless as doves" counsel of Christ is appropriate


 http://www.adventistreview.org/article.php?id=1062

Personally, I couldn't care less about Easter but Christmas is nice culturally...

How do you like the UCG church?


----------



## dicapr (Jan 4, 2012)

Divya, I like the UCG.  We actually have the same founders and alot of our beliefs are in  common.  Sometimes being in an area where there is only one SDA church that has to cater to the needs to everyone means no one is happy with the product.  It is nice to go somewhere on Sabbath morning and worship at a church that speaks to my current spiritual needs.  I still go to the SDA church primarily though.


----------

